# Localizzazione Parziale[Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao a tutti,

mi trovo con la localizzazione parzialmente in inglese...

(kde +systemd)

dove sta il problema?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5600X /etc/env.d # locale
> 
> LANG=it_IT.UTF-8
> ...

 

[code]

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti elencare cosa non viene localizzato?

----------

## saverik

Dopo l'aggiornamento si è rimesso tutto in ordine.

Grazie per l'aiuto

----------

